# Small twin launch steam engine



## gbritnell (Jul 20, 2007)

This engine was built a number of years ago for the Sherline contest at the NAMES show. I took the plans for the Stuart twin launch and scaled them down to what you see here. When I made the base I added the decorative strip which reflected some of the colors in the engine.
gbritnell


----------



## rake60 (Jul 20, 2007)

Nicely Done!
Is it a runner?


----------



## 1Kenny (Jul 20, 2007)

Very pretty workmanship. It is nice to see these engines here.


----------



## nkalbrr (Jul 20, 2007)

very nice. My father-in-law and I attended the NAMES show for the 1st time. I encourage everyone to go for all days (1 was not enough) The amount of skill out there is tremendous


----------



## gbritnell (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Rake60, Yes, it runs quite well. The hardest part is shifting it over when there is air on it. The linkage is quite small so you have to be careful with it.
gbritnell


----------

